
Show HN: Gmail's now 10, recover all the old photos buried in your mails - caio1982
http://github.com/caio1982/Lost-Photos-Found
======
Osmium
Just bought the Mac version of this app (happy to support the dev), but a few
comments:

Would be nice to have some basic filters, e.g. restrict based on
sender/recipient. It hasn't finished searching my mail yet, but if it turns
out it names the photos based on the recipient etc. then I can just filter
them myself...

Also, the app doesn't have retina buttons. For most things this would be okay,
but even the close/minimise/zoom window controls are pixelated! It's a shame
to have a photo-centric app look so poorly, especially when default controls
would have fixed that. Edit: _Also_ , the zoom doesn't do anything! But it's
not greyed out, so suggests that it does. I actually like the interface, and
have nothing against skeuomorphism per se, but it's not cool when it breaks
things...

Finally, a comment on heuristics: it was really cool to see the restrictions
on small file size images and gifs, because that removes a load of emoticons,
advertising etc. that otherwise would've added clutter. But additional
heuristics would be nice, e.g. it's found some images that are not photos for
me. I imagine a simple test would be just counting the number of unique
colours present in the image (though I don't know how slow that would be): a
lot of the images coming up that aren't photos often have a few dozen colours
max.

Otherwise very happy to have bought it :) Certainly saves me time doing it all
myself by manually syncing everything with some mail client and then searching
the attachments folder...

------
RainforestCx
So awesome, thank you! Would love to be able to use something similar to
search for and/or give some meta-label-tag to emails that have embedded images
too. Will look into it and give it a shot. Thanks again!

~~~
caio1982
I'm glad that you found it useful! Don't forget it's open source, give the
tagging feature a try and send a pull request :-)

------
gkoberger
For those of you afraid of the command line, this is based on LostPhotos
(Windows/OSX) [http://lostphotosapp.com/](http://lostphotosapp.com/), which
costs money (boo) but has a really nice interface (yay).

~~~
ivanca
"LostPhotosSetup-IM-1.1.exe is malicious, and Chrome has blocked it." on
latest Chrome (33.0.1750.154 m) W7-64

------
WasimBhai
Not working with two factor authentication.

~~~
nacs
You can make one time use keys at Google if you have TFA turned on.

